# 80 gal North American Natives



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice tank and nice wood but what catches my attention is the sunfish. Not something I've looked into so excuse any obvious ignorance, please. 
Is this a normal commercial item, caught from a creek or where? Does the dollar refer to size or is it part of the name?


----------



## nonfucious (Apr 3, 2014)

PlantedRich said:


> Nice tank and nice wood but what catches my attention is the sunfish. Not something I've looked into so excuse any obvious ignorance, please.
> Is this a normal commercial item, caught from a creek or where? Does the dollar refer to size or is it part of the name?


Eastern Dollar Sunfish is just the name. They get to about 4" in size, one of the smaller sunfish and not as aggressive as some other types. People do catch them but I bought mine on Aquabid. They are lovely fish and lots of personality as well. Mine take quite a lot of notice of what goes on outside the tank.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks. Sounds interesting but then there are way to many fish to ever get to them all. Looks fun.


----------



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome tank. Any pics of your other fish?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Great setup and awesome fish!

I really want to do another native tank.


----------



## nonfucious (Apr 3, 2014)

Morbo said:


> Awesome tank. Any pics of your other fish?


I'm trying to figure out how everyone ELSE gets good pics of fish!? Maybe I should read the photography forum for some tips. Cellphone, nice camera, doesn't seem to matter.

There is a swamp darter and the back half of a Golden Topminnow in the Rainbow Shiner pic. I do need to work on getting some better shots.


----------



## doggo (Jun 14, 2014)

*Beautiful tank!*

The native fish are a great idea and they're beautifully presented.


----------



## nonfucious (Apr 3, 2014)

A few more pics of fish:

Flagfish and a Swamp Darter









Bluespotted Sunfish:









Banded Topminnow:


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

That is a lovely tank!


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, very nice indeed ;-)


----------



## Sparklescale (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful! I started to go native on my tank, too, but, I just have a small tank and couldn't keep what I really wanted ...red ear, and, orange spot sunnies with a big herd of southern red belly and/or rainbow shiners. Anyway, I got distracted at the lfs and ended up with my next choice of angels and tetras. Love your tank and hope to see it as it matures.


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

Looks good! I have a native setup with a painted turtle, been thinking about adding a sunfish or 2.


----------



## nonfucious (Apr 3, 2014)

etk300ex said:


> Looks good! I have a native setup with a painted turtle, been thinking about adding a sunfish or 2.


I love my sunfish. I think they are my favorite fish. I feel bad for my little bluespotted as she used to have a couple friends but the shipping stress was too much for them. That sort of makes me hesitant to order any more though. Wish I lived somewhere I could just go fishin' for them.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sweet looking setup, I love the scaping!


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

nonfucious said:


> I love my sunfish. I think they are my favorite fish. I feel bad for my little bluespotted as she used to have a couple friends but the shipping stress was too much for them. That sort of makes me hesitant to order any more though. Wish I lived somewhere I could just go fishin' for them.



Hmm I've been thinking of ordering them instead of the fishin' stress. The ph in the ponds near me is off the chart high and I figured being tank raised would be less stress in the end.


----------



## nonfucious (Apr 3, 2014)

etk300ex said:


> Hmm I've been thinking of ordering them instead of the fishin' stress. The ph in the ponds near me is off the chart high and I figured being tank raised would be less stress in the end.


It might just be that the Blue Spotted are less hardy. My Dollar sunfish I have had no problems with


----------

